# No new posts for awhile.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

What happened Pay and Finger? Yall get nabbed for smoke pollution?


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

maybe had their cholesterol checked? 
Just messing, love the recipes
Rick


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

You don't want the recipe for the stuff I have been eating. Salads, and good for you stuff. Trying to drop a few pounds. Lost 50 lbs last Summer and when Pop got sick and died I continued my love for food. Gained about 24 of the 50 back. Currently down about 20 and have 30 to go.

I can post my favorite fish recipe. I use salmon and talapia a lot. I take the fish fillet and put it in a pan. Brush with olive oil and sprinkle a little cajun seasoning or Old Bay.. Bake until fish flakes. Then brush with honey and broil until it browns. Enjoy with steamed veggies or a baked sweet potato. No bread. 

Darin


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

That sounds tasty. Gonna try that recipe.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Howdy! I been on vacation to PC Beach Florida. Been let'n other folks cook for me!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Well we had shrimp on the grill Sunday ... brushed lightly with olive oil and dashed with Old Bay and Tony C's cajun spice ... mighty tasty


----------

